# Prototype OZ Audio Matrix 125.2 & 250.2 Amplifiers



## BMXAudio (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok so here is the story behind these as far as I know. I bought three of them on ebay several years ago. All from the same seller. Two of the 125.2 and one of the 250.2. He said that he worked at OZ Audio and these were to be their new Matrix line of amps. Right as they were about to go into production the company shut down. I was told that there were six of these prototype amps built. When the company closed it's doors the prototypes were all given to people in the company that had worked on the project. I don't know any more details of the story or the people involved. I probably should have had him send me an email with as much detail as he could include but I didn't so all I have is the little I remember. I can't find anything online anywhere about these amps so I thought I would share them on here in the hopes that someone might have more details or to add. Even if no one knows anything they are pretty cool to look at.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

